#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  pre X-mos

## DJ-BJ-sl

een tijdje terug hebben wij dus de pre X-mos fuif van 1 of andere school in hasselt gedaan .En ik moet zeggen het was best een mooi resultaat [img]http--www.fuifteam.com-fuifteamv2-site.phppage=view_picture&gal=47&count=3[/img] [img]http--www.fuifteam.com-fuifteamv2-site.phppage=view_picture&gal=47&count=2[img] [/img]http--www.fuifteam.com-fuifteamv2-site.phppage=view_picture&gal=47&count=10[/img]
aan geluid stond en hing er 2xzeck dubbel 18" sub met daarop een D500 en dan nog eens een stage line top uit de pro reeks gevlogen .
als versterking 2x Qsc +2x p-1000 van jb en een harison voor een monitor .
als discobar: 2x technics sl1200 1x sinq dubele cd speler en een rodec mengtafel natuurlijk.
aan licht 10x 218 van martin 2x sixbar (1000Watters) 4x dmx bar-kes +2x sunstrip oftewel blinder en 2x spiegelbol en losse dingen zoals par 36's om trussen uit te lichten en blacklights 
rigging ; 14x 3m stukken eurotruss en 2 takels en 2 vmb's en dat wes het zowat .
ik heb het licht gedaan en natuurlijk de opbouw en afbouw en had ee mooi zicht op de zaal en ik moet zeggen dat er sfeer was het was gewoon fataal[8] :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

Kun je je post in orde maken want zo zien we helemaal niks  :Frown:

----------


## Davy Gabriels

ga naar
http://www.fuifteam.com
klik dan op foto's
dan op pre-Xmos ***sheide

----------


## rvv2001



----------


## Davy Gabriels

@DenB: Waarom op de eerste foto die truss eronder hangen ipv erop leggen?

----------


## Overdrive

Podium ziet er vooral erg rommelig uit. Wat voor statieven staan onder de hele constructie en wat is het berekende gewicht per statief?

Verder vind ik dat je scans beetje appart hebt hangen, had het zelf anders gedaan (ook niet zo op een kluitje).

Enneh, heb je die hele show met die Scenesetter bediend  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:@DenB: Waarom op de eerste foto die truss erop leggen ipv eronder hangen?



Als ik die foto's zie denk ik: wat ligt op wat? Of ligt het een waar het ander aan hangt? Met andere woorden: ik wil graag de rigging wat toegelicht zien, want hier schrik ik toch wel van....

@ DenBFreak: wat was jouw rol in deze produktie? En voor welk bedrijf?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Als ik die foto's zie denk ik: wat ligt op wat? Of ligt het een waar het ander aan hangt



Het stuk truss waar de sixbaren aan hangen ligt op statieven(als je goed kijkt zie je ze), dus dit zal het stuk wat eronder aanhangt moeten dragen [:I]

----------


## daantje

persoonlijk vind ik het nogal rommelig opgehangen. ff een opmerking hangt daar landbouw plastic????
ik zal je wat vertellen het is misschien zeer goedkoop maar het IS ZO BRAND ONVEILIG~!!!!!!!!!
ik  had laatst een voorstel gedaan om dat plastic optehangen voor wat af te dekken (geen nooduitgang) en toen heeft hij mij een filmpje laten zien hoe ontzettend hard dat brand. het plastic smelt en wordt zo klote heet dat zukke erge brandwonden op kan lopen daar was je niet blij. dus ik TIP plur dit spul bij de gemeente reiniging.!!!

grtz daniel

----------


## vasco

Ik ben geen rigging of lichtman maar als ik gewoon naar de foto's kijk als toeschouwer dan vind ik de indeling en opstelling net zo slordig en rommelig overkomen als je openingspost. Als je dit een mooi resultaat vind dan hoop ik dat dat het effect in de zaal zelf was en niet hoe het er bij staat en hangt.

Als ik naar de eerste en derde foto kijk dan zou ik zeggen dat de truss met de sixbarren op de statieven ligt, de truss met de scans er onder hangt en de truss aan de rand er weer op ligt. Wat ik al zij, ben geen riggingman dus correct me if I'am wrong, maar dit lijkt mij niet helemaal in orde zo.

Daarbij volgens hun site is de persoon achter de Scenesetter Raf en hij is Fotograaf. Bart (DenBFreak) is op de site van het Fuifteam (allemaal fotograven) niet terug te vinden dus vraag mij, net als Pieter, ook wel af wat zijn rol bij deze productie was. Ben eigenlijk ook wel benieuwd of Raf daadwerklijk het licht heeft bediend of dat deze foto alleen maar show is met hem erachter.

----------


## ronny

die truss met al de scans aan die in het midden van de zaal hangt, hoe is die bevestigd aan de andere truss?   ik zie een of andere band, maar is dit nu een spanband of iets anders??

lijkt me sowieso toch maar riskante opstelling. Wat voor statieven/lifters zijn dat?  hoeveel mogen ze hebben?

tenslotte staat er in je profiel dat je bij dns werkt, maar op de foto's staat reclame van replay sound & light....??

graag een woordje uitleg dus...

mvg
ronny

----------


## DjFlo

Heb je ook een lijstje van wat er allemaal stond?
Met wat stuurde jij het licht aan?

groeten

floris

----------


## Upgrading your system

Waar heb je die safety's gekocht?? want ze vallen niet echt op! die wil ik ook hebben, want dan ben ik eindlijk van die lelijke staalkabeltjes af!

Zonder dolle, ik zie ze niet Vergeten??

=Plasic zeil?? not done!
=Idd graag een beetje uitleg bij je rigging.
=Lichtafel: deze scenesetter zoals gesteld of idd een andere tafel (als het idd die scenesetter was, dan snap ik wel waarom je LJ zo'n benauwd gezicht trekt

was het geheel niet gewoon met beamclamps en takels te vliegen?? dat had een stuk eenvoudiger geweest!

----------


## maarten

op de tweede foto's zijn wel twee handtakels te zien, alleen wil ik niet weten waar die aan vast zitten (horizontale truss lijkt het)

persoonlijk (maar wie ben ik ) had ik of die 6 scans aan de zijkanten gehangen beetje verdeeld of de middeltruss andersom gehangen en de scans in een lijn gehangen

----------


## maarten

op de foto van de lj zie je eeen muis liggen en op deze foto zie ik een flightcase met keyboard dus zeer waarschijnlijk zal hier iet van martin lj ofzo draaien

----------


## daantje

ik zat nog eens flink in te zoomen. ff een vraag heb je wel filterhouders gebruikt of gewoon een stukkie tape??

grtz daniël

----------


## Upgrading your system

Zou er ook nog een reactie komen op onze vragen??

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:Zou er ook nog een reactie komen op onze vragen??



Ik ben bang van niet. Heb zo mijn bedenkingen over de fysieke betrokkenheid van de topicstarter bij deze produktie.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Zou jammer zijn Pieter, 

Ik vraag me dan af wat het voor nut heeft om die foto's te plaatsen als je er geen reactie op kan geven wanneer we vragen stellen.
een beetje een loze topic wordt het dan, kan ik er net zo goed een plaatjes boek bij pakken. daar krijg je ook geen reactie op je vragen.

----------


## vasco

Ik denk dat we geen reactie meer krijgen van onze Bart alias DenB freak. Heb het vermoeden dat het "een tijdje terug hebben *wij* dus de pre X-mos fuif van 1 of andere school in hasselt gedaan" meer is "hebben *andere* een tijdje terug gedaan". Krijg een beetje een "DenB freak wil erbij horen" gevoel.

Heb eens een mailtje gestuurd naar DNS of ze hem daar kennen  :Big Grin: 
Maar het was weekend en misschien had hij het te druk om te reageren.

Wordt vervolgt...

----------


## jo vaes

Hey Vasco. 
Ik wil hier eventjes benadrukken dat dit geen productie van DNS was. Maar van Replay, één of ander afkooksel.

Groeten

Jo

----------


## pluzz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door maarten_
> 
> op de foto van de lj zie je eeen muis liggen en op deze foto zie ik een flightcase met keyboard dus zeer waarschijnlijk zal hier iet van martin lj ofzo draaien



waar mensen al niet op letten bij z'n foto...

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jo vaes_
> 
> Hey Vasco. 
> Ik wil hier eventjes benadrukken dat dit geen productie van DNS was. Maar van Replay, één of ander afkooksel.
> 
> Groeten
> 
> Jo



Dag Jo,

Ik (en andere hier) had al het vermoeden dan DNS hier niks mee te maken had.

Blijft de vraag wie/wat is Replay?
Kennen zij Bart?

Eens kijken of we iemand van Replay te pakken kunnen krijgen. Misschien dat zij de vele vragen kunnen en willen beantwoorden die hier staan omdat zij de klus hebben gedaan.

Wederom wordt vervolgt...

----------


## jo vaes

Replay is een bedrijfje van iemand die ook bij DNS werkt. Verder weet ik hier niet veel van. Alleen dat ze vooral kleine fuifjes doen, met een frontrusske en 2 scannekes. Bart gaat ook af en toe mee om te helpen bij DNS. Maar veel zie ik hem niet, zelf ga ik dan ook maar af en toe mee omdat ik nu terug studeer en alleen meega als er met de hog gewerkt wordt. Bart is trouwens de jongen die op bovenstaande foto recht in de camera kijkt.

----------


## vasco

Dan neem ik aan dat de jongen links op de foto Bart is en was hij in elk geval daar aanwezig. Misschien heeft hij het echt te druk om hier te antwoorden  :Wink: 

Jo, zou jij die man van Replay niet willen uitnodigen eens hier te komen kijken en eventueel vragen te beantwoorden omdat jij wel weet wie het is?
Op internet kan ik verder (tot nu toe) niks vinden over Replay Sound & Light. Wilde net gaan informeren bij het Fuifteam of zij meer weten omdat op hun site de foto's staan.

Mocht je het willen vragen, alvast mijn dank hiervoor. Ben toch wel nieuwschierig geworden en anders is dit echt een loos topic en kan het net zo goed weg.

----------


## jo vaes

Ik zal het eens vragen als ik hem tegenkom. Maar dat zal pas tegen nieuwjaar zijn...

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Maar het was weekend en misschien had hij het te druk om te reageren



Gisteren is ie toch vlotjes aan het posten geweest, dus zo druk zal ie het niet hebben:
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...TOPIC_ID=12868

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

ja sorry mensen ik had dit toppic niet echt meer in de gaten gehouden 
maar ik zal proberen zo veel mogelijk vragen te beantwoorden

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

ja sorry mensen ik had dit toppic niet echt meer in de gaten gehouden 
maar ik zal proberen zo veel mogelijk vragen te beantwoorden

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

die truss ligt er boven op omdat we niet echt meer hoger konden gaan.
de konstructie lag vooraan op 2 VMB's en hing achteraan op met 2 takels

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

die plastic was niet van ons dat had de organisatie zelf gedaan ze wouden deze zelfs hoger maken .
het probleem was dat er normaal iets anders was voorzien qau constructie maar dat was met 4 liften en er waren er 2 weggevallen.
de lichtsturing bestond uit de scenesetter en de pc met de programke om het intillegent aan te sturen
en ja er waren wel degelijk filterhouders gebruikt

----------


## vasco

Daar is onze topicstarter, wat e-mail toch al niet kan doen  :Big Grin: 
Fijn dat je dan toch weer wat tijd voor je topic neemt en onze vragen wilt beantworden.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door DenB freak_
> 
> die truss ligt er boven op omdat we niet echt meer hoger konden gaan.
> de konstructie lag vooraan op 2 VMB's en hing achteraan op met 2 takels



En lag dat er dan los boven op want ik zie nergens op de foto's iets van een montage?
Hoe hangt die truss er tussen vast met de scans, is dat een spanband?
Wat vond je een mooi resultaat aan deze productie?
Heb je een lijstje van wat jullie er hadden staan/hangen?
Iemand vroeg ook naar de berekening maar daar ben ik niet in thuis maar wel leuk voor de vrager om deze te beantwoorden en leer ik hier misschien ook gelijk wat bij over een ander vakgebied, al is het maar dat ik het een beetje begrijpt als een rigger wat verteld op een lokatie  :Wink: 

Neem vooral even de tijd om alle vragen te lezen en te beantwoorden, het zijn er best een paar ondertussen op de vorige pagina's  :Wink:

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

nee dat zijn geen spanbanden maar van die straps die hier voor dienen .
Die berekeningen ben ik zelf ook niet in thuis maar k weet wel dat die vmb's iets van een 750kilo mochten hebben ,dacht ik toch . ik heb dat toen ook maar opgevangen hier op het forum

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

nog maar eens duidelijk maken dat er offerte was gemaakt voor een andere zaal ,toen we plotseling kregen te horen dat het een andere zaal zou zijn. maar die 24 stukken truss moesten erin en die scans op 2 liften en met 2 takels die niet aan het plafond konden.
daarop ziet het er op de foto misschien  rommelig uit maar op lokatie zag het er mooi uit

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

nog eens een lijstje maken (had ik al gedaan maar ik zie het zelf ook niet).

licht : 2x sixbar , 2x spiegelbol , 4x dmx-bar , 10x scan 218 , allerhande kleine dingen zoals blacklights , par 36's om de trussen uit te lichten , enz.
rigging : 24x truss 3m , 2x VMB ,2x takel , buisklemmen en straps
geluid : 4x zeck dubbel 18" sub met erboven op 2 D500's en 2 stage lines mee gevlogen ,rodec mengtafel , 2x technics sl 1200 en cd speler van sinq en nog een monitor voor de dj's

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

dat die scans zo op een kluitje hangen ligt aan de foto's omdat die onder een hoek zijn genomen .in werkelijkheid was dit heel anders want dat was een truss van 12m waar die aan hingen .(dacht 12 kan ook 9 zijn geweest.)

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DenB freak_
> 
> nee dat zijn geen spanbanden maar van die straps die hier voor dienen .
> Die berekeningen ben ik zelf ook niet in thuis maar k weet wel dat die vmb's iets van een 750kilo mochten hebben ,dacht ik toch . ik heb dat toen ook maar opgevangen hier op het forum



Ik ben geen rigger maar iets zegt mij hier dat er dus op de gok is gewerkt en niet met verstand. Je geeft zelf aan dat je niet weet hoe je dit moet berekenen, dacht dat ze toch wel 750Kg mochten hebben van horen zeggen en toch werk je er mee maar daar kunnen andere misschien meer over zeggen. Wat ik wel weet is dat er veel mensen onder staan en als het misgaat heb je een heel groot probleem dus lijkt het mij beter te weten wat je doet dan te gokken. Een verzekeringsmaatschappij zal geen genoegen nemen met dit heb ik van horen zeggen.

Trouwens al eens gehoord van editten van je bericht [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Orbis

een VMB statief dat 750 kg mag en kan hebben?
Daar zou ik dan toch graag even het type e.d. van weten, het is niet echt duidelijk op de foto's maar als je over een VMB statief praat schat ik dat het maximale gewicht eerder rond de 200 kg zal liggen!

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

sorry verkeerd uitgedrukt geen statief maar een lift en ik denk dat die echt wel meer dan 200 kg mogen hebbe mss geen 750 zoals ik had opgevangen maar wel meer als 200

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

nogmaals sorry .
ik heb zelf even gezocht op google en vond een lift die er op lijkt op newline. ...
en deze mocht inderdaad maar 200kg hebbe .
maar ik weet dus niet welk type er bij replay is aangezien ze niet van mij zijn

----------


## Orbis

bedoel je nu met 'lift' een zwaar wind up statief als bvb vmb TE075 zoals dit:
[imghttp://www.stagesystem.be/verhuur/Vmb074.jpg[/img]

of een ground support of tower systeem?

check anders gewoon even welk type eropstaat...

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

nee zo een zwaar wind up statief
Maar volgende keer als ik weer daar ben zal k ff het type checken

----------


## Orbis

Dan is jouw 750 kg sowieso heel erg oversized!

Bij mijn weten mag het grootste vmb statief max 300 kg hebben...

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

ja inderdaad.
maar ik had dat van die 750kg zoiezo ergens opgevangen en dit zou mss nog kunnen maar dan is het gewicht dat de lier maximaal mag hebben (dit word er meestal bij vermeld).Maar ik geef zelf toe dat 750 als nom. gewicht wel erg veel zou zijn

----------


## jo vaes

Ik zeg 1000 kilo,  is er iemand die meer wil bieden ...????[xx(]

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *DenB freak* :
als je zo overduidelijk laat blijken niet te weten waarover je praat kun je maar beter je mond houden.
Anders wil ik *jo vaes* van harte helpen om hem voorlopig even dicht te plakken.
Let wel het ademhalen kan nog gewoon doorgaan, 
maar het domme geblaat en gekakel wordt in die tape gesmoord!

----------


## Upgrading your system

:Big Grin:  Humeurtje Rinus??

Of speelt je allergie voor prutsers op? [:P]

----------


## Prins

Dit staat momenteel op www.fuifteam.com :


_De beste wensen voor 2005!

Dat er veel gefeest mag worden zonder ongelukken!

En dat al jullie wensen uit mogen komen!

De crew_


Verbeter de wereld begin.......

----------


## tmp

ik denk dat sommigen zich vergissen ivm fuifteam ...

fuifteam is een team dat foto's maakt op fuiven (regio Limburg (B) en Geel) en deze op hun website plaatst.
fuifteam is geen discobar of verhuurfirma of iets dergelijks ...

----------


## vasco

Inderdaad TMP.
Replay heeft met dit verhaal alles te maken en de "eigenaar" schijnt weer een medewerker van de firma DNS (wat ook niks met dit onderwerp te maken heeft) te zijn. Toch jammer dat we nogsteeds niks hebben gehoord naar aanleiding van alle vragen van de betrokkenen die wel zouden (moeten) weten hoe en wat er is gebeurt.

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

k denk dat ik toch op een heel deel van de vragen die er gesteld zijn heb geantwoord.

----------


## Bartie

ik kom hier nu pas bij uit maar wou me ff duidelijk maken.

Ik ben ook Bart maar ni de Bart die dit topic gestart heeft. ik heb mijn carriere ooit gestart bij replay sound en light. Maar ben er op tijd vertrokken of moeten vertrekken dat maakt ook niet uit. en toen ben ik verdergegaan met www.fuifteam.com. wij zijn een site die op veel fuiven in limburg en Geel fotos gaan maken als hobby.

De LJ Raf genaamd werkt ook voor fuifteam. maar als hij iets aan neemt onder zijn bedrijf T-music dan hangt er geen enkel kabeltje verkeerd! de perfectie zelf
het rommelige van de openings onderwerp kan Bart niks aan doen dat is onze schuld. u kan best de foto's bekijken via www.fuifteam.com en dan foto's dan zit u altijd goed!

enover dat onveilig werken enzo zat u wel goed bij hetgene wat hier al eerder vermeld stond.

grtzzz

Bart
www.fuifteam?

----------


## tuurKE

Ik wil ook ff reageren op dit forumtopic!! Ik ben dus Raf 'tuurKE' werk als freelancer voor verschillende firma's, en verhuur ook nog wat materiaal: scans, 4-bars, strobo's, laser,.... Ik sta dus inderdaad op de foto achter de "lichtregie" (botex + martin 3032) maar heb dit alleen voor de foto gedaan. Voor de rest van de avond hebben vooral wat chasekes en wa random scanprogjes gebold!!! SHAME ON YOU, BARTJE!!Heb enkel gedaan wat men mij vroeg, zoals het een goede freelancer behoort!! Geen vragen stellen, gewoon hangen en prikken zoals gevraagd. Zelf was ik ook niet helemaal tevreden met de manier van opstellen, niet dat er slecht uitzag, maar belastingen zaten niet echt goed verdeeld!! Enne die vraag over die safety's, die waren er wel degelijk, maar vallen op de foto's nie echt op.

----------


## tuurKE

Nog Vergeten: dit was de laatste keer dat ik voor Replay gewerkt heb. 
heeft me niemeer meegevraagd, zal mss te moeilijk doen??

----------


## tmp

ha de Raf en de Bart hebben zich ook geregistreerd  :Wink:

----------


## jo vaes

Nu ja, ieder zijne eigen mening. Maar ik vind het wel laf dat je hier iemand zit uit te schelden terwijl dat hij zich niet dadelijk kan verdedigen. Ok, het forum dient om discussies te houden, maar niet om met zo van die woorden te gooien. Ok, ik weet zelf dat Bart nog jong is, en het misschien nog niet zo goed kan. Maar iedereen is ergens begonnen. Het kan goed zijn dat Bart veel beter gaat zijn dan de meesten hier op het forum binnen X aantal jaren. Maar ik zit hier toch ook niet van de daken te roepen da ik al grotere producties als u gedaan heb enz... Ik vind dit getuigen van kinderachtig gedrag.
Meer wil ik hier niet over kwijt!! 
DANK U ![xx(]

----------


## vasco

Bartie en Tuurke, uiteraard als eerste welkom op het forum.

Ik sluit mij zeker bij Jo Vaes aan. Het is natuurlijk heel erg gemakkelijk tegen een jongen van 15 zeggen shame on you om een standaard progje met je 33 jaar. Zelf zeg je te doen wat je moest doen en verder niet te vragen. Als je ergens aan twijfelt dan stel je toch een vraag of zie ik het nu verkeerd, of je nu 15 bent, maar zeker als je 33 bent.




> citaat:Nog Vergeten: dit was de laatste keer dat ik voor Replay gewerkt heb. Heeft me niemeer meegevraagd, zal mss te moeilijk doen??



Lijkt mij sterk dat je moeilijk doet als je geen vragen steld [xx(]

----------


## rinus bakker

Vlaams onderonsje?








Geven jullie even een seintje als de 'Ollanders weer mee mogen doen? 


 :Big Grin:

----------


## ralph

Ben ik de enige sukkel waar de foto's behorende bij dit onderwerp niet meer werken?

en ik wil even reageren op Tuurke:





> citaat:Heb enkel gedaan wat men mij vroeg, zoals het een goede freelancer behoort!! Geen vragen stellen, gewoon hangen en prikken zoals gevraagd. Zelf was ik ook niet helemaal tevreden met de manier van opstellen, niet dat er slecht uitzag, maar belastingen zaten niet echt goed verdeeld!! Enne die vraag over die safety's, die waren er wel degelijk, maar vallen op de foto's nie echt op.



Ga je schamen....

----------


## Bartie

ik heb enkel gereageerd om de naam van www.fuifteam.com zuiver te houden! wat de DJ's en LJ's doen is hun zaak zolang er maar geen scans of haeds of wat anders op mijne kop valt ist mij allemaal in orde! voor de rest Bart is gene verkeerde jong dat heb ik hier nooit gezegd.

----------


## Tiemen

_Heb enkel gedaan wat men mij vroeg, zoals het een goede freelancer behoort_

Inderdaad ralph, ging er ook juist op reageren. Dat is geen "goede freelancer", dat is een stagehand! Die denkt niet, die doet...

----------


## Orbis

dus als ze tegen jou als 'goede freelancer' zeggen van zonder safetys te werken en van aan elke trusskoppeling een pin weg te laten of iets dergelijks dan doe je dan ook gewoon?

chapeau, ik heb wel een ander beeld van een goede freelancer....

----------


## Bartie

zo heeft tuurke dat niet bedoelt. maar er zijn maar heel weinig mensen die de context van het verhaal kenne. en dat ligt veel te delicaat om dat hier te openbaren. soms is het beter om gewoon te doen wat ze vrage maar op veiligheid wordt er wel gelet. je kan geen risicos nemen op evenementen ook al gebeurt dat te vaak.
ik kom op veel fuiven en heb al de gekste dingen gezien en meegemaakt dus weet wel waar ik over babbel.

grtzzz

----------


## tuurKE

krijg dus bakken str*nt over me omdat ik "me geen vragen stel" bij het in elkaar steken van een set!! heb die bewuste middag wel degelijk gezegd dat ik verveeld zat met de manier van opstelling, zoals in mn eerste bericht al stond zaten de gewichtsverdelingen nie echt goe!! Maar als de firma waar ik voor werk zegt dat het zo goed en 'veilig' is, is dat voor mij ook zo!! Ik heb in die 17 jaar dat ik nu bezig ben al veel dingen gezien waarvan ik dacht: "toch maar ff een meter opzij gaan staan" zelf bij grote events. 
En die "shame on you" is gewoon een grapje, Want Bart is zeker op de goeie weg, maar heb hem diezelfde avond nog gezegd dat hij wa meer op het gevoel moet werken als hij achter de lichtregie staat!
verder ga ik hier geen woorden aan vuil maken, want da heeft niks meer met het eigelijke topic te maken!!

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tuurKE_
> 1. heb die bewuste middag wel degelijk gezegd dat ik verveeld zat met de manier van opstelling, zoals in mn eerste bericht al stond zaten de gewichtsverdelingen nie echt goe!! 
> 2. Maar als de firma waar ik voor werk zegt dat het zo goed en 'veilig' is, is dat voor mij ook zo!!



hallo tuurKE,
met 1) bedoel je dus eigenlijk te zeggen dat jij dat niet 'veilig' vond.
en 
met 2) geeft jouw 'baas' aan dat hij het wel 'veilig' vond. 

Dat betekent dat een van jullie twee (of allebei?) niet weten wat 'veilig' nou eigenlijk inhoudt. 
Em dus van een heel essentieel gedeelte vam datgene waarmee je werkt de kennis mist om er op een juiste wijze over te oordelen.
Veiligheid is heel vaak een minimale noodzakelijke waarde, die heel simpelweg uit is te drukken in een getal, verhouding of aantal.
En dan is objectief vast te stellen - bijvoorbeeld in een installatie - of onderdeel ervan: 
is het gevonden getal lager dan wat wordt vereist = onveilig 
en 
is het gevonden getal hoger dan wat wordt vereist = veilig.

Misschien is het te simpel geredeneerd, maar het lijkt me aanbevelenswaard als jij je daarin wat meer verdiept.
Dan kun je ook jouw 'baas' nog eens wat leren, en dan kan je voor hem weer wat waardevoller blijken (= meer jobs?).

----------


## tuurKE

Rinus, ben het volkomen met je eens. Maar werkte daar op zelfstandige basis. Was dus mijn eigen baas. En dan zijn er 2 mogelijkheden. ofwel houd je voet bij stuk en zeg je gewoon dat dit niet kan, ofwel doe je zoals je gevraagd wordt en werk je de installatie af met de middelen die er zijn. In het eerste geval kan je dan opstappen en heb je een halve dag voor niks gewerkt en in het tweede geval krijg je na afloop je centen, bedank je en neem je geen contracten meer aan van de bewuste firma. Ik heb in dit geval mss de verkeerd gekosen maar wordt toch graag betaalt voor mn werk!!!! En ik enk dat iedereen zo wel denk!!
En als we over veiligheid gaan, heb pas cursus BA5 af (weet niet hoe dit in nederland heet, maar gaat vooral over elektrische veiligheid: kabellengtes, keuze van zekeringen, aardlekschakelaars, schakelen in stroomkasten,....) en ben nu bezig met cursus hijstechnieken en lastenverdelingen. Dan kan ik tenminste uitleggen aan sommige mensen waarom iets nie veilig is!

----------


## Bosman

Helaba!

Ik was toevallig dj op die fuif, en ik moest zeggen dat de lichten ferm bom geregeld waren. Een vet showke.

Wat ik minder vond, was dat er een paar lichten juist schuin naast mijn hoofd hingen. Dit was natuurlijk wel heel warm. Fel kon ik mijn hoofd ook nie bewegen want anders botste ik tegen deze lichten.

Grtz

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tuurKE_
>  en ben nu bezig met cursus hijstechnieken en lastenverdelingen. Dan kan ik tenminste uitleggen aan sommige mensen waarom iets nie veilig is!



Interessant! Gericht op ons vak? Of industrieel?
- Waar, bij wie, en hoe veel neemt dat in tijd en euro's?

Want ik hoor vaak beweren dat dit soort dingen in Belgie niet of nauwelijks worden gegeven.

----------


## tuurKE

hey rinus,

de cursus die ik volg is nie echt op "ons" vak gericht. Tis een cursus die over hijsen in het algemeen gaat: metalen constructies, betonwanden, machine,... Er wordt vooral bekeken hoe je aanhaakpunten kan bepalen, zwaartepunt bereken,... cursus duurt in totaal 60u theorie en 20u praktijk. Wat het kost weet ik nie, wordt door mijn baas betaalt (werk dus nie futime in het licht en geluid).

Heb ooit navraag gedaan voor echte riggers-cursus, maar die vindt je in België niet en die van Prolyte was me een beetje te duur.

Jij weet zo misschien nog ergens goede, niet te dure cursussen??

grtjs tuur

----------


## rinus bakker

Als je die van Prolyte te duur vindt zal dat met die van mij niet anders zijn.
Maar goed zijn ze wel. Al 12 jaar bewezen kwaliteit!

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

@bosman:

ik neem aan dat je het daar over de eerste fuif had, daar hingen de scans idd erg k*t!!maar het was wel een zeer mooi effect!!!en dat ze zo k*t hingen konden wij nix aan doen omdat het podium groter was voorzien, maar de organisatie die toen kleiner had gemaakt dan voorzien!!maar ik vond de show wel in orde maar ik geef toe dat ze niet echt "perfect" was omdat ik dat programma (martin LJ ....)niet kende.
maar de fuif van gisteren was zeker wel geslaagd EN het podium was vrij .! + ik had een echte lichttafel (hé Jo)dus vond ik de show zelf 10x beter.  die podia in de zaal bracht ook veel extra sfeer mee het was volgens iedereen wel zeer geslaagd!!

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

by the way 

ik zal proberen om ook hier foto's van te posten maar dat zal voor morgen ofzo zijn[?] :Big Grin:

----------


## tuurKE

Hey DenBfreakje, sorry van het commentaar. want jij was bij de opbouw nie eens aanwezig. 
Waar heb je t afgelopen weekend licht gedaan? En met welke "echte" tafel?

Greetz tuurKE

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

dat is nixke tuurke , ik trek mij daar niet zo veel van aan ![8D] :Big Grin:  ik heb dit weekend idd licht gedaan en dat was met de leprecon (met echte tafel bedoelde ik een ding met faders enz. op) :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] .
die sturing van u lijkt mij ook fijn maar dan moet ge de logica der achter kennen en dat was bij mij niet het geval dus stonden er alleen de chasekes die erin stonden op!!dit omdat ik hem wel voor denk ik 3/4 kon bedienen maar nog niet (bij)programeren :Frown:  :Smile:

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

dit weekend was de echte x-mos fuif van diezelfde school

----------


## tuurKE

We zullen eens werk maken van de Martin PC. Hoe is de fuif geweest? hadden jullie een grote set staan?

Greetz tuurKE

----------

